# Anyone Else Getting Double Charged The Instant Pay Fees?



## Sienna1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Upon closer inspection, it appears uber is charging me twice for each instant cash out. Sure it's only an extra fifty cents, but it adds up. I have tried emailing them about it, but I have not gotten a real answer.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Sienna1 said:


> Upon closer inspection, it appears uber is charging me twice for each instant cash out. Sure it's only an extra fifty cents, but it adds up. I have tried emailing them about it, but I have not gotten a real answer.


How did you sign up for it? Haven't been able to.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*Now you see it, now you don't, abracadabra ! 
That's Uber magic.*


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Payroll from any employer that goes onto a debit card where it takes a fee to retrieve is outrageous and should be illegal. Just wait until Wednesday and get the direct deposit. Even $.50 a day 5 days a week is $130 skimmed from you.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

That is exactly why I chose to stay away from the card. I knew it would be a rip off.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

So they charge .50 every time you do an instant pay? Yeah that sucks. But all prepaid load able cards are a scam


----------



## SPerthou (Oct 18, 2016)

Sienna1 said:


> Upon closer inspection, it appears uber is charging me twice for each instant cash out. Sure it's only an extra fifty cents, but it adds up. I have tried emailing them about it, but I have not gotten a real answer.


Yes! Every time I elect that option I get deducted .50c , then another Negative Balance to my account added for -.50c which is then automatically taken from the next fare, weather I choose instant pay or not. Effectively the fee is $1. Fifty cents on the back (the pay out ) and fifty cents on the front (next fare generated). That is double dipping and is Illegal.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

I noticed this too, and sent them screenshots. It's like they take $.50 from payout then another $.50 to deposit


----------



## SPerthou (Oct 18, 2016)

I have emailed support and then local support within the last hour with captured screen shots of a single fare showing the -.50 fee deduction for the pay out amount, then the payout with another -.50 deduction for the same fare
. And it is not being shown two different ways. My account begins with a -.50 balance from the previous instant pay out but was already deducted from the total fares when selected.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Everything about uber is complete and utter bullshitt


----------



## SPerthou (Oct 18, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> Everything about uber is complete and utter bullshitt


You are not a driver.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Is this scam a surprise ?


----------



## SPerthou (Oct 18, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> Is this scam a surprise ?


Not a verified Driver.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Verified driver? What the hell? How do you know who is a driver?


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

BlackWidow911 said:


> I noticed this too, and sent them screenshots. It's like they take $.50 from payout then another $.50 to deposit


ya'll have screenshots? wth is this BS that Uber tryna pull. Sienna1 Atom guy


----------



## HRD2UBER (Aug 26, 2016)

Sienna1 said:


> Upon closer inspection, it appears uber is charging me twice for each instant cash out. Sure it's only an extra fifty cents, but it adds up. I have tried emailing them about it, but I have not gotten a real answer.


We don't get charged here in AZ


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, I noticed that double charge too. And the instant pay doesn't go to some weird debit card. It goes in instantly to my checking account. They process the pay like a "return" - it's literally instant. I like this service and use it maybe once or twice a week. But the double charge of .50 needs to be worked out. Also it would be great if the charge was zero.


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Yeah, I noticed that double charge too. And the instant pay doesn't go to some weird debit card. It goes in instantly to my checking account. They process the pay like a "return" - it's literally instant. I like this service and use it maybe once or twice a week. But the double charge of .50 needs to be worked out. Also it would be great if the charge was zero.


did you fio?


----------



## 3eyes1wing (Jun 3, 2018)

Sorry to awaken an older thread, but I am having this problem now.
My correspondence with their support is rather frustrating, because I have indisputable evidence that I was charged twice, and every response literally is "I can confirm you were not charged twice," in a few variations.
I'm just trying to get this forwarded on to tech, not this canned response of denial.


----------

